# Guitar Pro 6 !..who's using it?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm curious, for the hell of it, i bought Guitar Pro 6 ! i was told it was GREATLY improved, but when using previous version tabs, it blows..LOL. ANyone knows where i could find Tabs made in 6 so it actually SOUNDS like a tune?..LOL..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmm.. two posts seem to have disappeared(?)
Anywho .. I have GP5. Works fine for what I want.
Does GP6 have tones like actual instruments?
But, as someone may have mentioned .. you may
have to wait until GP5 tabs are updated or GP6's
are added. or google GP6 tabs.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yes..i reported the post from Overt1 since it was simple trolling.

ANyway..for Gp6, yes, MAJOR difference from 5 basicaly, actuall instrument tone. Very different tone wise.



laristotle said:


> Hmm.. two posts seem to have disappeared(?)
> Anywho .. I have GP5. Works fine for what I want.
> Does GP6 have tones like actual instruments?
> But, as someone may have mentioned .. you may
> ...


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey al3d, how are ya buddy? hope all is well. 

I have Guitar Pro 5 works great. but i do use Sonar 8 producer version the most for recordings. 
Guitar Pro 5 is great for making tabs.

http://musi-source.blogspot.com


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> yes..i reported the post from Overt1 since it was simple trolling.
> 
> ANyway..for Gp6, yes, MAJOR difference from 5 basicaly, actuall instrument tone. Very different tone wise.


how was it trolling? i honestly am doing it. you're just taking things too personally lol. just get over yourself bro

either way, im in the process of umm obtaining guitar pro 6 for mac. maybe the mac versions are different from the pc versions. it's version 6.01 if that matters since you guys might have 6.0


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> how was it trolling? i honestly am doing it. you're just taking things too personally lol. just get over yourself bro
> 
> either way, im in the process of umm obtaining guitar pro 6 for mac. maybe the mac versions are different from the pc versions. it's version 6.01 if that matters since you guys might have 6.0


please keep away from my thread.
Thank you.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> please keep away from my thread.
> Thank you.


sorry, but who are you to tell me what to do? i have every right to post in any thread, same as you, and same as everyone else on this forum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep within the rules of the forum and everyone can express an opinion. I have had to shut down a few threads recently over fighting and name calling. My patience will run out pretty soon and nobody is immune to getting banned around here. Be nice with your posts.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Krule Music Group said:


> Hey al3d, how are ya buddy? hope all is well.
> 
> I have Guitar Pro 5 works great. but i do use Sonar 8 producer version the most for recordings.
> Guitar Pro 5 is great for making tabs.
> ...


DO i know you?..ahaha...but GP 6 is greath..but U need GP6 tabs for it to make use of all the improvement.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Keep within the rules of the forum and everyone can express an opinion. I have had to shut down a few threads recently over fighting and name calling. My patience will run out pretty soon and nobody is immune to getting banned around here. Be nice with your posts.[/QUO
> very unfortunate to add this kind of stuff to an already bad situation
> ship
> 
> ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby said:


> yeah,be nice you stupid pricks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on guys..LOL...give a man a little peace and quiet.


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

al3d said:


> DO i know you?..ahaha...but GP 6 is greath..but U need GP6 tabs for it to make use of all the improvement.


You don't remember me huh? lol I spoke to you last year a few times on frankenstrats...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Krule Music Group said:


> You don't remember me huh? lol I spoke to you last year a few times on frankenstrats...


OH...could be.... I get info request on guitars now many times week..hard to keep track..


----------

